# Help me find the best woven wrap for my money, please!



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I know Didy is the "original" woven wrap and have heard good things about it. Storches are way cheaper, but i have heard great things about that too.

What are the differences in the two? Which do you prefer?

Also I am confused on the sizing and stink at math. The Storch I was looking at says 2.7m, so 2.7 meters converted to feet is like almost 9 ft but that's a short wrap? All the wraps I have are 5ft...???????


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Storch. and Didymos both make great wovens for babies/kids of any size you can carry. For a toddlers and bigger ones, I like Hoppediz, but I can't get my 17lb. 3.5 month old in it comfortably yet. Girasol and Medley also make nice sturdy wraps.

If you are interested in gently used ones, there are often lots on The Baby Wearer.

To do most standard front and back carries, most mamas (or papas) will need 5 yards or more.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG duh I meant yards! No wonder it made no sense to me!







I am sleep deprived lol


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

The 2+ meter ones are shorties. Some people really love them for ruck carries and not much excess fabric to make you hot, but they are of limited utility IMO. If you want to do FCC, FWCC, or BWCC, you'll need the longer sizes.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

You can drive yourself dizzy with the variations in all the GSWs. There are differences in feel for Didymos if you go between jacquards, indios, etc. The same with Storchenwieges, Girasols, etc. Most GSWs are "engineered" to be a stronger and tougher fabric than your standard home decor-weight fabric. The FSOT of thebabywearer is where you'll find affordable used ones.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

I was about to post a question about woven wraps so this is very timely. My tiny baby is almost 18 lbs now and the Moby isn't working for us anymore. I'm really lusting after a Didymos waves in red but yikes that's expensive. But check this out ... http://www.amazon.com/Didymos-Baby-Carrier-Waves-Silver/dp/B000YER3BQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1299470914&sr=8-3

Not cheap, but definitely cheaper. I'm currently a size 14 .. on top, if you know what I mean .. so maybe a Didy size 7 would be right for me.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

That is cheaper. I want the red one too but the one they have listed as red isn't waves, and it's pink and purple. Idk if you noticed that. It's waaay cheaper than the other ones too..


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

I would check the used ones on the Baby Wearer - you can get good carries much more affordable than that.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Where is the FSOT on that site? I can't find it!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

The For sale or Trade is closer to the bottom of the page on the forum part of the site
I think this link will take you right to it
http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?63-For-Sale-or-Trade


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

TY!


----------



## mother4peace82 (Mar 10, 2011)

My sister makes an affordable hemp/cotton wrap, what is your budget?


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

well I actually just found a size 6 blue indio for $90! FSOT in TBW! SO EXCITED!

TY though


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

that's a good deal - FSOT is great for wraps, there's always brisk business there. If you want to be blown away by wrap prices, search for 'pamir' on FSOT


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is pamir a person? I can't find anything


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Pamir is a wrap made by a company named Vatanai. It is handwoven by a single women, and they are not readily available. They have gone fore very, very high prices on FSOT.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh ok lol I have seen some Diddys on there for like $250 I thought that was insane...


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

That's nothing compared to Pamir, lol








I did get to see one in real life, though and I have to admit, it is so beautiful. She said it's her workhorse wrap because it can get dirty, spit up on and whatever and still get clean.


----------

